# Furminator



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

This does work well for getting out mats BUT I'm wondering if it's really so good for a Malts hair? Has anyone used this and if so what do you think? I'm afraid it may be damaging her hair but I really don't know. She's 11 months and I'm new to this sort of coat. I had a Poodle before I got Lexie. But I just bought the Furminator. My vet sold it to me. :huh:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have only seen it used on dogs with undercoats like

german shepherds, collies, etc.

I don't think I would use it on either my maltese or poodle.

It is amazing at getting shedding hair off other breeds though.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

When my vet was trying to sell me on it I mentioned that I read that Malts don't have an under coat and she told me that ALL dogs have an under coat. ??????? I'm sure I read here that they do not have an under coat. Which is true?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not all dogs have a distinctive undercoat and top coat. The furminator is really meant as an anti-shedding tool for double coated breeds (and it works great for that).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Apr 6 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758367


> When my vet was trying to sell me on it I mentioned that I read that Malts don't have an under coat and she told me that ALL dogs have an under coat. ??????? I'm sure I read here that they do not have an under coat. Which is true?[/B]


Your vet is wrong. Maltese don't have undercoats. That's why they don't shed. This is from the American Maltese Association's standard:

"Coat and Color - The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. "

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_akc_breed_standard.htm

Print it off and show it to your vet

Even the company who makes the Furminator describes it as a deshedding tool.

http://www.furminator.com/

I would ask for a refund and get a good in brush like a Maden that is appropriate for a delicate Maltese coat.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I really wanted to correct her (my vet) at the time but let it go. I can use the furminator on my cats though so I don't need to return it. I just wonder what I've done to Lexies coat using it when I have. It always took alot of hair off when I used it. I may have to get her trimmed up. And I've never done so yet except for a little around her feet. But with Summer coming I'm thinking about it. I'm scared I'll regret it though. 
I'll look into the Maden brush. Can I get that at Petsmart or any of the other chains? Does anyone have a pic of this brush?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought it from Cindy, last year.
Here's the thread: Madan Brushes

And a more recent thread on it:
Madan Brushes


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you very much. I just sent her a message about ordering a brush. :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a Furminator for my cat and she loves it! :wub: She will even hold it in her paws and try to kiss it! But I would never use it on a Maltese. If you look at their website they have a list of breeds that they don't recommend using it on, and Maltese are included on the do not brush list. 

http://www.furminator.com/

If you go to the FAQ page, it will lead you to a document that list the breeds its ok for and not ok for.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Apr 7 2009, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758681


> I have a Furminator for my cat and she loves it! :wub: She will even hold it in her paws and try to kiss it! But I would never use it on a Maltese. If you look at their website they have a list of breeds that they don't recommend using it on, and Maltese are included on the do not brush list.
> 
> http://www.furminator.com/
> 
> If you go to the FAQ page, it will lead you to a document that list the breeds its ok for and not ok for.[/B]


Thank you. I hadn't even thought of looking on the website. I won't use it on Lexie anymore. And I have got the Madan brush coming as well. I've heard back from Cindy. 

Thanks everyone for your help. This site has taught and is treaching me alot. Everyone here is so helpful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You should print that off and show your vet so he won't recommend that brush to anyone else with a single coated dog.


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had one for about a month and love it! My guy is also 11 months and what with the adult hair coming in he was matting more than usual. I only use it on the matts and he lets me without a fight. I use it sparingly and it saves me several trips to the groomer -- well worth it...at least for me.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I use it on my cats, I wouldn't use it on my Malt and don't even use it on my Shih Tzu..

I love it, I comb out my cats and get so much hair and then pop them in the shower. It helps so much they hardly leave hair around the house anymore.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 12 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761432


> I use it on my cats, I wouldn't use it on my Malt and don't even use it on my Shih Tzu..
> 
> I love it, I comb out my cats and get so much hair and then pop them in the shower. It helps so much they hardly leave hair around the house anymore.[/B]



IT'S A MIRACLE!!!!! How many cats do you have and what kind of coats do they have. I have 3 shorthairs and one longhair. I think I will definatley be getting a Furminator.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Apr 13 2009, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761434


> QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 12 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761432





> I use it on my cats, I wouldn't use it on my Malt and don't even use it on my Shih Tzu..
> 
> I love it, I comb out my cats and get so much hair and then pop them in the shower. It helps so much they hardly leave hair around the house anymore.[/B]



IT'S A MIRACLE!!!!! How many cats do you have and what kind of coats do they have. I have 3 shorthairs and one longhair. I think I will definatley be getting a Furminator.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have 2 cats, they are supposed to be short hair, but they are both somewhere in the middle, quite fluffy but not long. It is fantastic, get the medium size. You will be amazed by how much hair comes out. I always shower mine after I comb them out. Yes I know I bath my cats ha ha ha ha


----------

